# Tom and Huck!!!!



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Tom and Huck are home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Excited much? I know. But they are freakin' adorable. 

Tom is more explore-y, he wanted to climb out of my hands and over my friend :lol: who was enchanted. Huck was content to sit and be held and have skritches. I can tell already Huck is going to be the big squish, while Tom is more adventurous. 

Wait 'til I get pictures!!!!!!! These are no longer the skinny little rats from the MMR site's pictures. They are fat, happy squishes, and probably the nicest mannered little gentlemen I've ever had the pleasure to meet. 

They're sleeping in their new quarters as I type this. I don't want to disturb them with a flashing camera session, but I'll get pics as soon as they're settled in a bit. 

I'm also going to have to rethink the ramps and shelves in their cage- they're a bit larger than the climbing, scurrying little rats I had imagined.  I'll be adding more hammocks and shelves to make exploring easier for the big boys. 

We're also fostering four lovely little girls for MMR. They're bouncing around their Rat Manor like little ping pong balls. :lol: Even Willow ventured out of Jessi's room to have a look. (but then spotted the dog and retreated back to her safe haven.)  I'll let you know when the girls have names. 

Thought you'd like to know they're home! 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary

Ps for those who are wondering, Queen has had her teeth trimmed and she's recovering.  My poor old girl had a heck of a time, but she's on the road to being well again.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

CongRATS Mary!!!!


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Yay I'm so glad you finally got them!

I wanted to foster for MRR, but I didn't have the room :-(


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

aaw finally cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i'm so happy for you!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Yay, congrats! I'm glad you finally got your boys!  That's awesome that you're fostering too ^_^


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

YAY! Finally!! It seems to have took forever :lol: 

I get my new baby boy at weekend!


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good for you! I was going to apply for them but you beat me to it! :lol: I ended up adopting the Dumbomint twin girls. They are adorable also so we both win :wink: Enjoy them. Huck is totally adorable!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

All I gotta say. Yay!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Cong*rats*


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

congrats.. it's about time


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

CongRATS mary! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very exciting - I can't wait to see them either.

Although Mary, this does mean you'll have to update your signature thingy!

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok so my siggy-making skills suck. :lol:

But here are some pics of Tom and Huck on their first free-range adventure on my bed:

Tom and Huck playing shy at free-range time:









What's out here?









Follow me!









It's ok, Huck, I'll protect you.









This looks like a good place for a nap.









And here are the girls free-ranging in the bathtub:

Free range is scary!









Hmmm... Is that a cheerio out there?









First attempt at a group picture. Not so good. :lol:









All the girls:









Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

They are TOO cute!!!!!!!

Congrats
Jess x


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh they're absolutely gorgeous and they look so well. Thank goodness they ended up at that shelter and then you found them. They're very lucky boys I think.

Any idea how old they are? 

As for the girls they look sweet and I do like their colour. I hope they find a forever home soon and I hope you and your family don't get too attached to them in the interim. That's where I'd fail at fostering I reckon -I'd get too attached to everyone and end up keeping them all !

Thanks for posting the photos.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesomely cute babies all of them. Hope the girls find forever homes soon.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Amanda guessed they're between 6-8 months. They've definitely grown since the pics on the MMR website! Big difference! 

Ha already my kids are in love with the girls, especially Spring, the one with the spot. She kept jumping out of the tub during freerange, and using Arek as a jungle gym. :lol: I'm so glad my kids are getting a chance to learn how to raise them so they'll make someone wonderful companions. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Mary - Ship them here? I want them. NOW. Please????? PLEASE?????? PLEASE???????????????????

I won't tell my husband where they came from. I promise... 

*sigh* No, He would really really really get mad... He says the five cages are enough *cough*. :lol:

Congrats hon. They are ALL beautiful rats in your home. I hope you find the girls wonderful homes soon. And those boys are SUCH squishballs!!!


----------

